# Potencia boss ch1000 - salida quemada



## davidalejandroax (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola como estas tengo una potencia de auto boss ch1000 que se me quemaron los transistores de salida y el problema es que no puedo ver que tipo son  porque parece que levantaron mucha temperatura y no se ve lo que tenian escrito... si alguien sabe por favor me ayude.. gracias y saludos a todos..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2008)

si se quemaron todos, es un problema, pero nadie puede saber asi por que si.

si no se quemaron todos fijate en los otros transistores fijate si son complementarios mosfet o tipo darlington, y t conseguimos los q falten.

si tenes imagen de la etapa lo mejor seria q las postees para q podamos descifrar q tipo de etapa es.

la mayoria de las etapas de auto no traen transistores, son simplemente amplificador operacionales en puente.

pero si es discreta, hay q colocar transistores iguales o equivalentes, como minimo en voltaje y corriente entre las patitas.


----------



## davidalejandroax (Sep 22, 2008)

Si ya se... por eso preguntaba si alguien sabia sobre estas potencias... no son mosfets son bipolares de potencia de tipo TIP 36 segun parece pero queria saber cual es exactamente el original... muchas gracias por tu respuesta, segun parece es bastante comun que se quemen estas potencias...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 23, 2008)

NO se si es de lo mas comun. el problema es que no todos los transistoreson iguales, ni tampoco su beta, entonces algunos calientan ams que otros, hasta q alguno sequema, ese se pone en corto y quema el resto.


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Dic 31, 2008)

Saludos... Yo tube un amplificador igual y tambien se me quemaron los transistores de salida solo de un canal.... Cuando lo repare originalmente los transistores son los D718 y el B688, ECG36 y 37 respectivamente, son bipolares no mosfet....


----------

